# fisher brackets for YJ



## stepside 1977 (Apr 14, 2008)

Looking for attachment kit for fisher conventional plow for an 1989 YJ.
Fisher Kit #7101.anyone???


----------



## dgm5186 (Nov 26, 2006)

Good luck finding a set of them. I know I was on the hunt for 2 years before finding a complete plow package on a Jeep. Got all the mounting brackets, the whole shabang. You will most likely have better luck finding it already on the Jeep and just bargaining with the guy to sell it to you. Craigslist and ebay are your friend. 

~dan


----------



## dgm5186 (Nov 26, 2006)

Also if you want... I can take pictures of mine for you if ya wanted to fab up your own set. 

~Dan


----------

